# Bright LED headlight without external battery



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Anyone have recommendations for a bright LED headlight with a rechargeable battery that is self-contained? 

I have a Light & Motion HID with external battery for my commute, and a LED headlight that uses AAA batteries but is more of a "be seen" than "be able to see" light. Ideally, I want something with a rechargeable battery that is contained in the headlight itself rather than external. It also needs to be a viable replacement for my Light & Motion to use in dark commuting conditions. I expect the lights that use AA or AAA aren't bright enough, but I also invariably lose the rechargeable AA and AAA batteries I buy so was hoping for an integrated battery.

The Light & Motion is a great light but a pain because I have to unwrap the cord, remove the lamp plus remove the battery when I get to work and lock up my bike.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Both Niterider and Cygolite make an all in one rechargeable light at is ~200 lumens. I have the Cygolite version and do appreciate not having to undo a cord every time I get some place. The Cygolite is ~$130.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

800 lumen Cree MC-E flashlight. $20.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=632987


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

dx is your friend... if the integrated battery isn't a dealkiller


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Fenix LD20 flashlight runs on rechargeable AA batteries and puts out about 200 lumens on high. I've been using one for about 3 years and it is a great light. I got a Magicshine light last year, and moved the Fenix to my helmet at that time. The Fenix is very light-weight and reliable.


----------



## smarkgraf (May 17, 2009)

Just bought a Niterider Minewt.250 cordless and I am very happy with it. 3 light levels plus flash. Battery(18650) is user replacable. I was also considering a Serfas True 250. pretty much same as Nightrider and battery(1865 I think) can be replaced just using a quarter.


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the Cygolite Trion. Not a bad little 600 lumen light that is fully contained. The 2.5 hour rating on high is a bit optimistic, especially in colder weather. So I have purchased the external battery for backup - just in case. 

It has nice intuitive buttons for adjusting the light level or changing the mode altogether. Decent beam pattern as well.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cygolite has redesigned- or at least renamed- their lights this yr. and you can find the l&m vega on closeout... but really, having spare charged batteries on hand isn't really such a bad thing


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

Cygolite Expilion 250. A great little light, so good that my L&M Stella 180 has been retired.

Picked up the Cygolite on sale for just about $100


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> The Fenix LD20 flashlight runs on rechargeable AA batteries and puts out about 200 lumens on high. I've been using one for about 3 years and it is a great light. I got a Magicshine light last year, and moved the Fenix to my helmet at that time. The Fenix is very light-weight and reliable.


^^^^
Second the Fenix lights. Very nice.


----------



## 110csw (Jul 14, 2008)

I use a Fenix TK12 with velcro handlebar mount. Nicknamed "The Tank" it's one tough light. 280 Lumens and a pretty good spill for commuting. Strobe is a bit too fast unless you want to enduce passing drivers into having epileptic fits, so I have a flashing head torch as well. The TK12 takes a single 18650 battery that lasts a couple of hours and cost about £65. Then bought 8 batteries and an Ultrafire Charger on e-bay for about £25 and now I always have several spare batteries in my rucksack and a good torch to use at work as well.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I got one of the CygoLite Expilion lights in the store a month or so ago and have been very impressed with it.


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

Depends on how much light you need. I have a Fenix LD20 on my helmet as a spot light and secondary light to my Night Rider Minewt Duals. I suppose it would suffice solo if needed but i prefer a bit more light than its 180 lumens. Runs on two rechargeable AA's for better than an hour. Can't remember the absolute time limit but that will be contingent on the batteries and temps.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Pegorider said:


> Cygolite Expilion 250. A great little light, so good that my L&M Stella 180 has been retired.
> 
> Picked up the Cygolite on sale for just about $100


I am using the same light, I ride on and off at night and it still doesn't need a charge.
Just used the USB at the office to charge it for the new daylight savign commute.
quite sufficient for commute.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Just got a NR Minewt 250 cordless. I can't imagine a better purchase for $129. Brighter than my NR Sol, nice and compact, three levels of light.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

You might look at the other lighting thread. 

I wouldn't nix the idea of dyno-hub generator or bottom bracket generator


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

First thing that came to my mind was this:

http://www.exposurelights.com/product/000056/diablo-mk.2/


----------

